# Morning ONLY!



## mlisa (Mar 8, 2013)

I have been dealing with IBS symptoms off and on for about a month. I have cramping, pressure, gas, and indigestion to different severity levels during the day, but the very strange thing is that EVERY morning, the minute I wake up I have to go to the bathroom. I pass soft semi formed stool. There are usually A LOT of them. Then for the rest of the day, I may pass very small amounts of stool.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Very common, and pretty normal for IBS. The colon "wakes up" around the time you wake up and that is the time of day it is at it's most active. With IBS it can go from high gear to turbo, for some people it calms down for the rest of the day.


----------

